# Finally feel like I'm getting a start on the garden!



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

Because we had such an early spring here, this would have been the ideal year to get an early start on my garden, but because I was going to raised bed gardening, and therefore, waiting for my husband to build me the boxes, things got delayed. 

But today I made progress! I filled one 4'x8' bed with gardening soil (50/50 loam compost mix) and planted spinach, kale, orange carrots, purple carrots, beets and I started some cosmos by seed a few wks back and put those starts in that bed also to add color and hopefully attract some bees and butterflies. 

the 2nd bed is almost filled but tomorrow my husband is getting me some hog panels and will cut those for trellissing. I have sugar snap peas started that I'll transplants, cucs, and beans and all those will be climbing. 

and the 3rd bed will mostly consist of starts that I'll buy this week - zucchini, onions, peppers and tomatos. 

Plus I have potatos and pumpkins that sprouted up in other areas of my garden from compost that I buried over the winter. 

the strawberries are starting to ripen, the raspberries are continuing to grow and the blueberries have lots of little berries. 

the garlic has also been in for a few months. 

and I have one smaller bed that has had lettuce growing for about a month now also. 

As some things start sprouting, I'll take pics of my garden and show the progress.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

awesome,, glad to hear you are getting things done!


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

That is quite awesome!! I LOVE it when you can finally tell it's a garden! LOL My snow peas are starting to climb their trellis. Cukes are coming up, tomatoes have blossoms, the lettuce has been fantastic, some greens are bolting, but the kale is growing, ableit the problem I have that I posted in the Pest thread, the asparagus is going great, no squash bugs, yet and the garlic scapes are ready to cut! YUM!


----------



## jenny (May 28, 2013)

It's really great when always is happening in such a way that you wanted, that's why - my congratulations.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

we've had some off and on rain and cooler temps for a few days and by the end of the week we should be in the 80's, so I think my garden will really explode! Of the things I planted by seed, it looks like the only thing not up yet are the carrots. but my spinach, kale and beets are up. The peas and cucumbers I started should be climbing soon. 

the pumpkins that just started sprouting on their own from my compost hole are really getting huge! I'm getting the curly little tendrils on them. Maybe I'll actually get a pumpkin or two! I've only tried growing pumpkins once before and nothing happened.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

we've had a string of warm days and things are just exploding!! But we are almost getting too warm for my spinach so I think I might get a shade cover to put over them to keep them out of direct sun. I planted my kale right next to the spinach and maybe I should cover that too. I know kale usually likes cooler weather but this variety says it does well in warmer weather too, but I wonder if it might be more bitter? not sure. I've never grown kale before. 

my beans are practically quadrupling in size each day! Just about getting ready to start climbing.

it's so fun to go out to my garden each night to water and see how much it's changed just in the course of 24 hrs.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

I am getting so excited...here are the things that are up in my garden.....beets , swiss chard , spinach , potatoes ,carrots ,turnip , corn ,tomatoes ,onions , my beans are having a hard time again this year I am hoping they will come up soon....sooo much fun...God is good....happy gardening 2013.


----------

